# New style Surefire M2 Centurion **PIC heavy**



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 24, 2006)

Got it today. This thing is tough! This is the new version where they redesigned the bezel. This light has great balance and the Tailcap is double O-ringed. I am very happy with it. 

OK enough ranting onto the pics!










































Thanks for looking.


----------



## grnamin (Oct 24, 2006)

PSM, very sharp! Thank you for sharing. Just waiting for word from Evan at TAD now.


----------



## 1HI4X (Oct 24, 2006)

Is the anti-roll hex now part of the body?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 24, 2006)

1HI4X said:


> Is the anti-roll hex now part of the body?


Yep.


----------



## Jasmes (Oct 24, 2006)

What advantages does this new bezel have?


----------



## Owen (Oct 24, 2006)

Can you give an idea of dimensions and weight, either alone or compared to the older style M2 or standard Z44 bezel? Thanks.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 24, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 1HI4X said:
> 
> 
> > Is the anti-roll hex now part of the body?
> ...



So if you remove the bezel from the body, the anti-roll hex stays on the body and is not integral to the bezel?
Are you sure?  :naughty: 



Jasmes said:


> What advantages does this new bezel have?


The bezel is the same dimensions but weighs about 1oz less than the old version.

SureFire continues to evolve it's products - the Millennium Series Universal WeaponLights have gone on a diet in order to save weight. The MH90 has slimmed down significantly over the years. The M95 Series being the most demanded by the US Military and feedback has been - great light but make it lighter! So SureFire have done.


----------



## JustLuke (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting, 
I have never before seen just how far the lamp assembly sits into the bezel on the M Series torches


----------



## leukos (Oct 24, 2006)

That's a purdy lump of aluminum there!


----------



## Size15's (Oct 24, 2006)

The P60/P61 Lamp Assembly reflector rests against the silver metal ring component which in turn sits ("floating") on the neoprene strip which isolates the Lamp Assembly from the bezel wall. Next in goes another metal ring component which both helps retain the other end of the neoprene strip, and is the face against which the rubber gasket seals. On top of the gasket sits the Pyrex window which is retained by the screw-in plastic retaining ring.










This is similar concept/mechanism to the Z32 Shock Isolated Bezel (and the BatonLight Shock Isolated Bezel etc). This is a different to how the M3 & Millennium TurboHead is designed since the reflectors are integrated.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 24, 2006)

what is the lumen rating for the new centurion?

does it throw well?

:huh2:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 24, 2006)

Size15's said:


>



The anti roll is just as it is in your pics, ont he head, not on the body! I thought he meant it wasnt its own part.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 24, 2006)

Miracle said:


> what is the lumen rating for the new centurion?
> does it throw well?
> :huh2:


There is no difference between the old and new in terms of output - both use the P60 or P61 lamps.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> The anti roll is just as it is in your pics, ont he head, not on the body! I thought he meant it wasnt its own part.


I figured there must have been some confusion.

Al


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 24, 2006)

I Hate you PSM! That is one really nice looking SureFire.... I feel my credit card/PayPal getting lighter just about now..... As if I don't already have enough (Not as many as Al) SureFires..... MMMM

Really too nice pics..........


----------



## Jasmes (Oct 25, 2006)

Size15's said:


> SureFire continues to evolve it's products




Do you think they'll be doing anything to the Z2 or are they focusing their combatlight development onto the C2/M2?


----------



## super64 (Oct 25, 2006)

that new bezel looks hot.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 25, 2006)

Jasmes said:


> Do you think they'll be doing anything to the Z2 or are they focusing their combatlight development onto the C2/M2?


Not even that. I suspect they are mostly working on Military products - HID, WeaponLights, Suppressors, Communications (EarPro).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 25, 2006)

NikolaTesla said:


> I Hate you PSM! That is one really nice looking SureFire.... I feel my credit card/PayPal getting lighter just about now..... As if I don't already have enough (Not as many as Al) SureFires..... MMMM
> 
> Really too nice pics..........


Trust me, I didnt _need_ this either. :laughing: But after you have a few staple lights, you dont _need_ anymore do you?


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 25, 2006)

Holy Crap Batman........a picture with a Bose Speaker in the background..........Are you now BoseSpeakerMan ????

   


Mac


----------



## Size15's (Oct 25, 2006)

I was going to comment about the Bose speaker in the background but since it wasn't going to be constructive or on topic...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 25, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Holy Crap Batman........a picture with a Bose Speaker in the background..........Are you now BoseSpeakerMan ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laughing: 

If it makes any difference, the two cords in the background are going to my scanners. I usually do put my scanners in the background, its my trademark!  

Al, correct me if I'm wrong here. But to my eyes, the P61 definatley puts out more light with a bigger hotspot than the P61. _(Due to the bigger focal point)_ But the light put out from the P60 seems whiter, making it seem almost just as bright.


----------



## rollee (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you for the pics.
Did SF removed those heat 'fins' on the bezel?
i love the look of those. if SF did gotten rid of them , i am looking for the older style 'fins' M2 then.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 28, 2006)

rollee said:


> Did SF removed those heat 'fins' on the bezel?
> i love the look of those. if SF did gotten rid of them , i am looking for the older style 'fins' M2 then.



Yes they have.


----------



## grnamin (Oct 28, 2006)

PSM, did the M2 come with a lanyard ring?


----------



## dizzy (Oct 29, 2006)

rollee said:


> Thank you for the pics.
> Did SF removed those heat 'fins' on the bezel?
> i love the look of those. if SF did gotten rid of them , i am looking for the older style 'fins' M2 then.



I think I like the looks of the new style bezel better. It may not disipate the heat as well, but the machined surfaces give it more of a mechanical look.

I will probably need one of these now, thanks PSM. :kewlpics:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 29, 2006)

dizzy said:


> I think... the new style bezel... may not disipate the heat as well...


Actually, one of the reasons why SureFire moved away from "cooling fins" was to improve thermal management. This is the case with the LED bezels such as the KL1 where increased mass in critical areas is more effective.
"Cooling fins" only work really well when there is constant airflow - such as the heat sink of a PC processor.


----------

